# some work done



## kitobi (Apr 22, 2017)

hi all.

well myself and my good wife Annemarie have been in the garden most of the afternoon making some mods to the BBQ

I have taken some pics as follows

the old BBQ that has served us well, needs to be cut up and ditched, on closer inspection the lid although rusty was in very good order, a sand down and respray with high temp paint it made a good heat baffle, just needed trimming down and a bit of a reshape













old bbq.jpg



__ kitobi
__ Apr 22, 2017






The New upgrade grill that we have just bought and will be applying mods to today













new bbq.jpg



__ kitobi
__ Apr 22, 2017






new fire grate made from 3mm expanded steel in the side box, cut with a angle grinder, this was the worst bit and I cant tell you how much blood I lost shaping this !!













fire basket.jpg



__ kitobi
__ Apr 22, 2017






the empty main chamber with the double thick base plate still in-situ, I read that people invert this to make the baffle, but I had some spare steel in the form of the old BBQ lid so I left it in place













empty bbq.jpg



__ kitobi
__ Apr 22, 2017






old BBQ lid cut to size, sprayed with 600c heat resistant paint  and installed to make a reverse flow config, all of the holes are 10mm and I can add more if needed, 4 inch gap at the end hopefully is enough but again I can cut this down more if required













1st shield.jpg



__ kitobi
__ Apr 22, 2017






to tweak the heating levels I also got a small piece of stainless and bent it to a crude curve, the idea being if I need to expose holes or maybe cover some up to regulate heat/smoke I can just slide it up/down as required, more holes could be installed still if required in the bottom baffle and I can just cover them over if required













2nd shield.jpg



__ kitobi
__ Apr 22, 2017






the main grills replaced and the semi flex pipe installed to provide a reverse air flow, its cut to 1 inch above grill level













completed.jpg



__ kitobi
__ Apr 22, 2017






so far that's it, ill be ordering 2 thermometers to install into the hood next week and after payday will also get a dual temp digital for more accurate readings. the fire box needs some heat felt around the door as the gap is visible on one side quite clearly.

ill be starting a seasoning burn tomorrow in the morning, followed by the 2nd one later that afternoon

cheers for now

Andy


----------



## homeruk (Apr 25, 2017)

looking good Andy

you fired it up yet?


----------



## kitobi (Apr 25, 2017)

hi Homeruk

yes indeed I couldn't wait that long lol

cooked a batch of chicken a whole one I spatchcock'd and a few thighs all of them with a great recipe on here for a sweet/spicy rub and cooked for 2 hrs at 200f using charcoal and Applewood, spritzed with apple juice every 30 mins, finished off under the grill to add some final colour and to crisp up the skins.

and yes they were most excellent

 













20170423_181606.jpg



__ kitobi
__ Apr 25, 2017


















20170423_181618.jpg



__ kitobi
__ Apr 25, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice work on the mods. Your Chicken Looks spot on good! Nice smoke!


----------



## kitobi (Apr 25, 2017)

I do need to do some work on the grill though, the whole clamshell needs a gasket as I lost a lot of smoke through the gaps. the fire box I need to lower to improve heat flow through the main unit and I need to also add a gasket to the main firebox, plus the paint on the main firebox didn't survive the first heating and just carbonised instantly.

were heading to a large store here called trago mills tomorrow I have a day off work, we have a new car that needs a good run, and I can get almost everything I need to fix up the BBQ there in a  single stop.

andy


----------



## kitobi (Apr 25, 2017)

thank you dirtsailor sir

just starting out, but if this is the worst I produce I'm gonna be a happy ( and fatter) person lol

I start a new job in 2 weeks that will give me a bit more free time, all good for preparing and cooking decent grills, I'm a typical taurean lol, good food, good wine and sometimes a decent cigar :)

andy


----------



## homeruk (Apr 25, 2017)

could be wrong but unless you get it powder coated or the likes any spray on off the shelf paint is not going to last very long, I have a offset smoker too and just rub a rag with veg oil over it once in while, little rust is the industrial look


----------



## kitobi (Apr 26, 2017)

no worries mate

I just got some old "fireplace black" which is what the Victorians used to keep their hearths looking black and free of rust. ill try it and see what happens. so far so good. just added some fire gasket rope to the main clamshell and some fibreglass gasket to the main box. doing a curing burn now to set the resins and see how it turns out.


----------



## homeruk (Apr 26, 2017)

is the fireplace black food safe?


----------



## kitobi (Apr 26, 2017)

no idea matey, about as food safe as any high temp paint/stain I guess. its on the firebox and no where near the food so I'm not going to get worried about it to be honest.

I just did a 2 hr burn in the main heatbox to set the resins, the fireplace black didn't alter or change at all

so far so good


----------

